# goose with rear end troubles... *pics*



## dwbonfire (May 12, 2012)

my male goose seems to be having troubles with his butt... i never was able to actually see it before, but now i can so i dont think thats right.. he shakes his tail feathers and does a watery poop but its almost like hes got a pink bubble or something.. i know, gross and i probably didnt use any technical terms lol but i just want to know if i need to do something about it or what might be going on.. any ideas? thanks


----------



## manybirds (May 12, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> my male goose seems to be having troubles with his butt... i never was able to actually see it before, but now i can so i dont think thats right.. he shakes his tail feathers and does a watery poop but its almost like hes got a pink bubble or something.. i know, gross and i probably didnt use any technical terms lol but i just want to know if i need to do something about it or what might be going on.. any ideas? thanks


could u get a pic? are you saying his 'manhood' is actually hanging out or just that his poo is kinda pinkish? watery poo is very normal in ducks and geese because they don't really pee so their liquids come out in the feces. are you positive its a male and its not the female's vulva (i think its vulva)? I know we've had male waterfowl who where hangin out in the breeze that had to be fixed but what was hangin woouldn't be clasified as a buble lol. Female's can get pushed out generally from being overbred by the males or laying to many or to large eggs.


----------



## dwbonfire (May 12, 2012)

well im not expert on knowing male from female, but they were sold to me as a pair and i always thought the man was right because the 'male' acted more bold and likes to hiss and chase, while the 'female' is more docile... also, the 'female' was just sitting on a nest for a couple days, but then decided not to.. maybe they could both be females? i will try to get a picture.. i dont know if its his manhood or not lol but i do know watery stool is normal, but this almost looked like he was urinating and he did it a few times while shaking his tail feathers.. hard to explain i guess. i will do my best to get a picture this afternoon


----------



## dwbonfire (May 12, 2012)

ok just got some pics.. they arent great


----------



## PattySh (May 12, 2012)

I'd catch "him" and take a closer look.  Hard to tell with a picture. Could be he had poop stuck, it fell off and he  lost feathers and its a bald area or ??? Or that when they bred something didn't go back in just right.  Or a stuck egg if female. If it is parts hanging out you better check quick and if so push the parts back in with a moist q tip. Liquid poop is pretty universal with waterfowl.


----------

